

SparkFun Free Day up to $100 of stuff - bound008
http://www.sparkfun.com/free_day/

======
memetichazard
Tried this last year, couldn't get through to the site until it was all over.
Or rather, couldn't get through the purchase part until it was all over.

------
Khao
The website is down because it is handling too many requests :(

